# Farley's Knives and practice sayas



## Burl Source

This is what I have so far with a few more being made.






Left to Right
1 - Yanagiba by Stacy Apelt
2 - Ichimonji, Kalaeb handle
3 - Suji by Pierre
4 - Gyuto by Mike Davis, Mike Henry handle
5 - Petty by Mike Davis, Mike Henry handle

Before using good kitchen knives I had no idea what I was missing.
When my wife asked about using them I told her you all have to do is aim them, the knife does the rest.

These 2 photos show my "practice" magnetic knife block and sayas.
I have figured out most of the ways to do things wrong when making these.
Next I will try to make some the right way.


----------



## kalaeb

Love the mag rack.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice Mark!


----------



## Hattorichop

Yeah that knife rack is awsome. One of most unique ones I've seen.


----------



## RobinW

The rack is gorgeous!


----------



## ecchef

What's with the Pinocchio handle on the Apelt? :eyebrow:


----------



## apicius9

Very nice set - but who is Stacy Apelt? Did I miss something?

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

All great stuff, Mark! Quit while you're ahead, and still have money. 

That rack is pretty awesome!


----------



## Burl Source

ecchef said:


> What's with the Pinocchio handle on the Apelt? :eyebrow:


Stacy is one of the Mods on another forum.
He offered to make me a knife and asked it it was OK to experiment a bit.
The photo might look odd but the knife gets used a lot and I enjoy it.


----------



## cclin

nice mag rack!!


----------



## cclin

billttamphier said:


> That rack is pretty awesome! I am interested in buying some knife. Will not mind if you provide me some details about the knife and it's price. let me Know soon.



you should take look Buy/Sell/Trade section. there are lots good deal right now!!:laugh:


----------



## Justin0505

Looks like youre off to a great start. Sayas arent my thing, but yours are looking good. 

And yeah, that has to be the coolest mag strip ever.


----------



## Burl Source

I am surprised at how many like the magnetic rack.
I made it pretty short because of wall space where it is mounted.
It is already too small. I will have to try to find a similar piece and make another to mount it on the wall above this one to hold the growing knife collection.


----------



## Dave Martell

cclin said:


> you should take look Buy/Sell/Trade section. there are lots good deal right now!!:laugh:




That guy was a spammer.


----------



## Burl Source

My Nakiri from Butch arrived today. WOW!
Looking at photos is one thing, but holding it in hand gives a totally different perspective.
I have never used a Nakiri before but I am sure I will enjoy this.

There was no way this could get damaged in shipping, even if they played football with the package.














Now to make a saya for this beauty.


----------



## Lefty

Wow, Mark! I know what you mean with these knives! Was that a custom?


----------



## Burl Source

Lefty said:


> Wow, Mark! I know what you mean with these knives! Was that a custom?


I provided the handle materials and told Butch I wanted a Nakiri. This is what he made.
I tried it out last night. It's a vegetable chopping machine. All you have to do is aim and keep your fingers out of the way.
Lots of fun using this.


----------



## Lefty

Great stuff, Mark! You have a great knife, there.


----------



## hens_chang

Very nice set!


----------

